# AAC team run from this weekend



## avonbankcollies (Nov 17, 2012)

Jackpot and I had a fantastic weekend she got her starters games title, her advanced snooker title and moved up to masters snooker which we got to run on sunday, she got 1st place and qualified. I think snooker is her favourite game  we ran our first ever team event this weekend we ran with a really nice aussie monty J Littlebear  I found I was more cautious running this event as both dogs have to go clean to qualify and her partner did lol so kinda put the pressure on to do the same  the girl I ran with tho was really easy going which really helps I posted a video of the team run  JACKPOT AND MONTY TEAM - YouTube


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Nice, congrats! 
Does the team thing mean the first one starts and the second one finishes the course? It kinda lokked like it, but I'm not sure...:blush:


----------



## avonbankcollies (Nov 17, 2012)

Yes the second half of the team have to wait in a marked box until the first team gets into their box. I was so glad Jackpot waited so nicely for her turn, my border collie screamed the whole time while his partner ran lol


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

avonbankcollies said:


> Yes the second half of the team have to wait in a marked box until the first team gets into their box. I was so glad Jackpot waited so nicely for her turn, my border collie screamed the whole time while his partner ran lol


Ah, okay, thanks! Really interesting, we don't have something like that! 
Wouldn't wanna try it with my GSD, he'd probably bark like crazy while watching the other dog, too...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Thanks so much for posting the video! Wonderful weaving from that GSD of yours!


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice job!


----------

